# 1971 Console Lid Button



## Harry71GTO (Nov 19, 2009)

The console on my 1971 GTO is missing the button. PY is selling a replacement lid with the button:

RPI639F 1970-72 CONSOLE LID...................................................$69.00
This is the correct 2 piece console lid with the button

Anyone know of a source for just the button?


----------

